# VAT Reclaim



## BallyAbbey (21 Jul 2008)

Hi

I work for a company involved in Corporate Hospitality and from time to time we are asked to purchase various concert tickets (just tickets no hospitality) by clients.  Recently I purchased tickets for a concert in Dublin however I was advised by my accountant to include vat of 13.5 which is the applicable vat rate.  However what I find odd is he said that I cannot claim VAT back off Ticketmaster as the do not provide a vat invoice on their booking receipt.  What I cannot understand is why I cannot claim the VAT off of Ticketmaster I have the booking receipt and I have their VAT number from their website. 

Mike


----------



## Dearg Doom (22 Jul 2008)

I'm no expert, but I believe that if the Ticket Master receipt doesn't have their VAT number and a break down of the VAT charged (and there may be more details required) then it is not a valid VAT receipt to allow you reclaim the VAT even if VAT was charged.


----------



## ganpingin (22 Jul 2008)

Can anyone offer a link to or details of what comprises a valid VAT receipt?

Also, can VAT be claimed back for purchases made online from foreign countries?


----------



## Dearg Doom (23 Jul 2008)

ganpingin said:


> Also, can VAT be claimed back for purchases made online from foreign countries?



If from an EU country, if you quote your VAT number then you should be charged VAT.


----------



## DavyJones (23 Jul 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> If from an EU country, if you quote your VAT number then you should be charged VAT.



Do you mean should not be charged VAT?


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Jul 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> If from an EU country, if you quote your VAT number then you should be charged VAT.


 


DavyJones said:


> Do you mean should not be charged VAT?


 
EU acquisitions between VAT registered parties can pass "zero rated" i.e. without the host country VAT being charged. The vendor must get the purchasers VAT number and verify it ( which can be done online here ) to justify not charging the VAT.


----------



## Dearg Doom (23 Jul 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Do you mean should not be charged VAT?



Yes, my typing isn't keeping up with my brain. Thanks for correcting.


----------

